# Murphy protects his mom from a spider!



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I think Murphy is a little unsure of who is protecting whom. He thinks you should be doing your part on this.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

This is a cute video. It reminds me of the book by Cynthia Rylant, Henry and Mudge and The Bedtime Thumps. In that book Henry and his large dog, Mudge, go to the home of Henry's grandmother and Mudge is not allowed inside. Henry is not able to sleep alone (without Mudge) and is very afraid of a giant moth. Eventually Henry decides to go out and sleep on the porch with Mudge. He is comfortable there and not afraid and when the moth returns, Mudge eats it.


NewfieMom


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

That is such a cute video. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Good job, Murph! As long as you don't "fetch", "bring" and "GIVE"!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

He's such a cutie!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Awww...so cute he is. I don't blame him. I wouldn't go near it either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

